# looking for some fishes



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hi guys. I'm looking for some Apistogramma elizabethae and taeniacara candidii. ]

If you know a local source, please let me know!  Been looking for these gys for a while and am finally ready to commit. 

Also searching for salvinia oblongifolia. 

Thanks!
Liz


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not much help but I heard of a store in Toledo selling apistos.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll keep an eye out for you Liz


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Thanks Matt!

Also, I haunt aquabid and know about apistdave and 2fishguyz availability on these fish. im looking for fish outside of those two.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

this might help http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/62634-apistos-ohio.html


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

Salvinia O. here and http://www.orientfarms.com/plants.html

I have seen it in Ohio, northern Ohio, if I remember correctly. Someone who sells pond plants on the web, but I didn't save the link and couldn't find it again just now, sorry.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It just came to mind, but John Sipes (J. Sipes) on GCAS usually has Salvinia for sale. I don't know if he has the oblongifolia you want but it may be worth it to PM him. Probably a good idea to ask him for a pic to verify


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I have a quick question of you guys. When you have bought rare stem plants, how long were they? I just got some and am disappointed in the quantity. I just wanted to see what the "normal" size was. 

I guess my expectations were a little high. :? If you want to know the species I'm talking about, PM me. I'd rather not start another feedback thread since the last one ended so poorly.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I haven't bought anything rare in a long time but usually the rare stuff is quite a bit smaller than regular plants. Most of the "rare" stuff I have gotten in the past, was in the 1"-2" range unless I knew the seller real well  I remember paying about $5 for a single branch of Taiwan Moss back when it was fairly rare. 

What did you get Liz?


----------

